# 1/4 inch collet



## Benji687 (20 Feb 2022)

Looking for advice. Hitachi zx2008 router. Its an old model. the collet is cracked and I'm finding it difficult to find a replacement. It's unusual as the thread is on the outside and it doesn't have a separate nut to tighten. Any idea where I might source one. Thanks in advance


----------

